# Happy Birthday, SoFlaQuer!



## monty (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeff!

Warmest wishes for a great birthday and sincere hopes for many more!

Now, with that said and done...where the hell have you been!  :?: 

We've missed you, birthday boy, and would like to have you around a bit more!

Hope you day is as great and grand as can be!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2006)

Many happy returns of the day!!

Best wishes,

Meowey


----------



## joed617 (Sep 24, 2006)

Too early to sing Jeff, Happy B'day..Have a relaxing day on your special day.


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy B'day Jeff.  Many happy returns. :D


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 24, 2006)

yo 2nd boss jeff,
happy birthday to you!!
and may you have many more.

i appreciate your work on this web site!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday ...May your Q'ing days be many more..


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff...Hope you had a great day...

Richard


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 24, 2006)

*SoFlaQuer!*


Have a great day today!


ranger72 :)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

Florida Jeff,
     Hope you are having the best day of your life and that it is just one of many many more. 

     Now, that said, I'm like Monty ...... where the hell have you been. We miss you and look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 26, 2006)

i asked that question a while back asking what happend in a thread, he just kinda left....i hope he is all right.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!!

As for his whereabouts, last I heard (in June) he was busy with the Florida Fire Season. Shouldn't those fires be out by now??? :P


----------



## smokemack (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!!


----------



## jabo (Sep 26, 2006)

Happy birthday!  I just finished some pulled pork with your famous sauce on it. 

Jamie


----------

